# Tennessee from "Pearl Harbor" MIDI Mockup



## José Skertchly (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi! here is a MIDI mockup I did from Pearl Harbor Tennessee.

Leave your comments and thoughts!

José.


----------



## Amadeus (Jul 25, 2017)

Great work! I really enjoyed listening to it. It sounds so close to the original! May I ask what string library you used for this?


----------



## José Skertchly (Jul 26, 2017)

Amadeus said:


> Great work! I really enjoyed listening to it. It sounds so close to the original! May I ask what string library you used for this?


Thanks! I used Symphobia and LA Scoring Strings.


----------



## Sunshy (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## Jeast (Aug 29, 2017)

Thats amazing! Sounds really good!


----------



## Circe (Aug 29, 2017)

Very good automátion between strings passages. Clean quality strings.


----------



## José Skertchly (Sep 2, 2017)

Jeast said:


> Thats amazing! Sounds really good!


Thanks!


----------



## José Skertchly (Sep 2, 2017)

Circe said:


> Very good automátion between strings passages. Clean quality strings.


Thank you!


----------

